# chis changing colors



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

ok so i know that a sable can change in color as it gets older. but has anyone ever heard of a black tri-color changing color. i have been noticing that niko "(who by the way i am pretty sure is a long coat. his hair seems to be getting longer. especially back of the neck ears and backs of legs.) any way i have noticed that niko is getting some light brown on the back of his head. in an area where it was black. i will post a pic in a moment.look above the left ear. (your left) you will see a slight patch of light brown coloring. it is getting bigger everyday.


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

Chis do lighten as they get older. my kujo was very dark at 8 weeks when i got him and now he is a light fawn with some sableing. I don't think your pup is a long coat, he looks much like kujo did at his age and he's a short coat. i could be wrong though. I wouldn't worry too much about the color change it's normal for them to lighten up a bit.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

this is why i think he is a long hair. all this long hair is somewhat new.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

its actually realy common in tris to develop new tan patches up untill about 6 months.

most tris are actually born black and white with the tank points comming in slowly 

hes a cutie, im guesing hell be a "brush coat" while this type of coat is not recognized in the breed standard its actually quite common especially in long to short and short carrying longs. its essentially a medicum lenght coat. some get quite long but wont get the same kind of fullness as a true long, their coats also tend to be thicker, most "brushcoats" have an undercoat too.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

that makes sense. his coat is so thick and he has an undercoat. is that kinda what chibi is. like the ones that only have some long hairs around the ears and tail. just select spots instead of all over?


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Look at my dogster page, my Rudy changed sooooo much, I fell in love with
him cause he looked like a baby wolf. Now he looks like a blonde super model!!! Still cute as can be, but I can't believe how his fur totally changed.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

wow rebecca that is a huge difference in rudy. i would love to see some pics of tri-colors that have changed color.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks foxywench!, my Peanut is just what you described, courser and fuller topcoat with a thick undercoat. I never knew exactly what to say when people asked about her, so I just said "oh she's a roughcoat". I'd like to see pics of changing colors too...Izzy started out a light cream color all over,now he's got a darker streak down the center of his back plus darker points


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

melonypersians said:


> that makes sense. his coat is so thick and he has an undercoat. is that kinda what chibi is. like the ones that only have some long hairs around the ears and tail. just select spots instead of all over?


No, Chibi is a Long Coat. Both parents were long coats as well. He is just going through and awkward stage right now. Most long coats will go through this before they get their full coat usually by 3 yrs


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

dodger is a blue fawn with blue sable
Then









Now


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

then gizzy









(at birth he was only black and white)









by 6 weeks his eyebrows came in









by 10 weeks his cheecks came in and some on his legs

ill have to get more pictures off his mommy hes over a year old now *WOW time flies*


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow..with so much change, I'm gonna have to be sure to take lots of pictures so I can look back and see the changes.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Btw..Foxy..you're pup is adorable! I just love his coloring!!!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

thank you, i think all dogs are beautiful in their own way...all 3 of mine are simply cuties, and vixie and dodgers pups make me so proud everyday! i still get updates form their parents fairly regularly.

i definatly suggest taking at least 1 picture a week in order to realy see the changes they happen so gradually you realy kinda forget till you look back.

ruby my crested is the perfect example...(cresteds like chis continue to colorshift till abotu 2 years old)
ruby was a full redhead as a puppy









now shes completly white on top to halfway down her ears









was sooo strange to look back over the last few months pictures and see her hair change like that! (and that change is only over a space of a few months)


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

awww foxy ilove the pics. i would ;love to see more of your crested. i love chinese cresteds. is she a powder puff. its hard to tell from the pics. i have always wanted one. they are one of my absolute fav breeds. my husband thinks they are ugly.lol oh well to each there own. i think i am going to make a new thread on the pics page asking for chi color change pics and see how many we get. i love pics anyway so whats a few more. lol.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks, ruby is a powderpuff but has very wooly coat so tangles like crazy (and in the summer she got realy hot) she hates standing to br brushed so i clipped her into a pon cut (not quite skin close) and shes been happier since.
being its winter right now ive let it grow in a little so shes looking kinda fuzzy on the body currently but its much easier upkeep and she seems happier.

they are a gret breed, more personality even than the chis and no shedding *YAY* but they need lots of early socilization, introduction to the clippers young (if you plan on keeping the face short ect) and skin care (even the puffs will burn in summer) the puffs tend to "keep their looks" better than the hairless but as long as the skin is well kepts there certainly not ugly dogs...people get put off after seeing the ugly dog contest and one must remember those dogs are mostly mixes and rescue cases.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah i know that is where my husband first saw one. but he still doesnt like there looks. but i dont care. i love them. i would like to have a hairless. one day i will own one. and by the way _*yoshismom*_ i hope i didnt offend you. i was reffering to the pick in your siggy. i just adore chibi. i think chibi is one of the cutest chis ive seen.


----------

